# Started collecting local straight side Coca-Colas...



## Houdini (May 3, 2016)

I live in Augusta, GA and have recently started collecting Georgia and South Carolina Straight Side Cokes. I love the early bottle colors and variations. Would love to see any other Straight side Coca-Cola bottles from your collection if you would like to share them here. If you have any avaiable for sale please send me a message. Thanks!


----------



## sunrunner (May 6, 2016)

you will fined that's a big field . coke started early with franchising . I have quit a few from even small towns . places like Augusta , Savannah and Athens .they have two or three variants . good luck.


----------



## Houdini (May 6, 2016)

sunrunner said:


> you will fined that's a big field . coke started early with franchising . I have quit a few from even small towns . places like Augusta , Savannah and Athens .they have two or three variants . good luck.




I know what you mean. I have found at least 10 different variants between base, middle and shoulder scripts in my Augusta bottles.

Would love to see your bottles if you would like to share. 

Thanks!


----------



## ACLbottles (May 7, 2016)

I have a one pretty cool SS Coke: It's embossed in a circle slug plate "Coca-Cola (in script) / Trade Mark / Registered" with no other embossing on the bottle. I've heard that this bottle is from Charleston, SC, but there is no town name embossed on the bottle.


----------



## Houdini (May 9, 2016)

I only have one with no city on it right now. Good looking bottle though.


----------



## ScottBSA (May 9, 2016)

*Kansas City straight sides*

Here are my three Kansas City straight sides.  The one on the left is a 1902 version made in Kansas City at the Interstate Glass Company.  The middle one is a hand tooled crown from Root Glass and the one on the right is a BIM from Graham Glass.  I have seen another clear straight side that looks similar to the Graham and have seen. on ebay an amber one as well.  It went for over $200.  There are some know to exist.  Not in my current budget if one shows up!  Right now there is one like the one on the left on ebay for like $30.  
I also have a run of embossed hobbleskirts.  I think I have all of those but would like to find and intact 1917 bottle.  Mine has the neck broken off.
I know where there is a Columbia, MO bottle for $60.

Scott


----------



## Houdini (May 10, 2016)

These are my 3 different Augusta Bottles. Base, Middle and Shoulder Script. There are lots of variants of each style. I do not have them all.


----------



## judu4 (Jun 23, 2016)

Houdini , what you got so far from s.c. ?


----------



## Screwtop (Nov 28, 2018)

I love straight side Cokes, but they are just so darn expensive. I would love to find them myself. Nevertheless, Straight sides are crowding my Christmas list this year. I hope to start collecting local cokes, but they are all rare, or non existent. Go figure.


----------



## RickNC (Dec 2, 2018)

Nice. I dig a spot that has so many of them but I've yet to find one that is whole.


----------

